# Hyperawareness?



## aneestew (May 22, 2015)

I think I found the name for what happens to me sometimes. Im 18 yrs old and since I was around 14 Ive had these experiences where I can become VERY aware of my own consciousness, like, looking at my arms and kind of freak out. I just want to ask what is this? Im mentally stable and healthy but I don't know if inducing that on me on purpose could make me sick.


----------



## b1rchtrees (May 15, 2015)

I get the same exact thing, I don't know what to call it


----------



## Andre (Jun 2, 2013)

I have such a brutal self awareness I barely can talk. It's a strong sensation that people around me are hyperfocusing and hyperanalyzing me, that's really hard to complete a sentence sounding natural. I waste much energy trying to sound and appear natural, but the more I try, the harder it gets.


----------



## jus3 (May 28, 2015)

I feel the exact same...


----------



## imayusa (May 26, 2015)

I feel the same way sometimes, but to me it's only another symptom of depersonalization.

Becoming so aware of yourself in your body and the surroundings around you makes you believe that you're different that there's something special about you, but on this site there's so many people who are going throught the same things you are. The reality is that we're really not as special as we think we are. As for our abilities, we're just like any other human being.


----------



## aneestew (May 22, 2015)

Thats what Id like to know. I personally dont have depersonalization but being able to become super aware of my surroundings (when i choose to) is quite a scary hability to have. Thats why im trying to investigate more about it.


----------



## imayusa (May 26, 2015)

It is an interesting topic. Although for me, I don't choose to become super aware of everything, it just randomly happens. It actually is a scary ability to have because you tend to notice things that most people usually miss.


----------



## aneestew (May 22, 2015)

Yes, I also find it very interesting. The reason why it scares me is because im afraid that it could trigger other things I wouldnt be able to control. One day I was just randomly able to do *that* and I did it just for fun. But reading more about the topic, I decided I will avoid doing it because I feel like im playing with something...lol


----------

